# Roadmaster Jr lawn ornament



## Tidewater (Oct 16, 2010)

This was part two of today's lawn ornament score.
I believe it is a 1970 model.
My wife wants to restore it for grandkids that we are hopefully years away from having.

It does have a cool little tank and basket on it


----------



## partsguy (Oct 18, 2010)

Good thing is, you can use it if you have a gandson or grandaughter as the bike is a convertible!


----------

